# Sporadischen Profibus-Fehler



## Vik (24 September 2012)

Moin Zusammen

Ich bin neu in der S7 Welt und habe gleich den Hauptgewinngezogen. 
An der Anlage die ich betreue habe ich einen SporadischenProfibus-Fehler. Er Tritt ca. einmal am Tag auf. Das komplette PB-System fälltfür paar Millisekunden aus, ohne ersichtlichen Grund.
Professionelle PB Auswertegeräte habe ich leider nichtparat……

Folgende Fehlermeldungen habe ich aus dem Diagnosepufferausgelesen:

Diagnosepuffer der Baugruppe PLC 317-2DP 2AJ10

Bestell-Nr./ Bezeichn.                  Komponente                                    Ausgabestand                  
6FC5 317-2AJ10-1AB0                    Hardware                           2218                         
20.71.30 06.02.2006                       Firmware                            V 2.1.8                      

Baugruppentrager:           0
Steckplatz:                         2

Ereignis 6 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# A046
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werdenangezeigt.
Ereignis-ID:16# A046
OB: 16#01
PK: 16#01
DatID 1/2: 16# 59  C9
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3904  0000 0005
gehendes Ereignis
09:51:57:483  23.09.12

Ereignis 7 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# A146
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werdenangezeigt.
Ereignis-ID:16# A146
OB: 16#01
PK: 16#01
DatID 1/2: 16# 59  C9
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3812  0000 0018
kommendes Ereignis
09:50:54:234  23.09.12

Ereignis 8 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# A146
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werdenangezeigt.
Ereignis-ID: 16# A146
OB: 16# 01
PK: 16# 01
DatID 1/ 2: 16# 59 C9
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3704  0000 0005
kommendes Ereignis
09:50:49:088  23.09.12

Ereignis 9 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# A046
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werdenangezeigt.
Ereignis-ID: 16# A046
OB: 16# 01
PK: 16# 01
DatID 1/ 2: 16# 59 C9
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3612  0000 0018
gehendes Ereignis
07:54:32:350  23.09.12

Ereignis 10 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# A046
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werdenangezeigt.
Ereignis-ID:16# A046
OB: 16#01
PK: 16#01
DatID 1/2: 16# 59  C9
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3504  0000 0005
gehendes Ereignis
07:54:26:204  23.09.12

Leder kann ich mit den Hex Kodierten Fehlermeldungen nicht viel anfangen. Habe auch im Internet nichts gefunden. 

Bei der Decodierung des Diagnosepuffers könnte ich Unterstützung gebrauchen.

Für jede Hilfe wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 September 2012)

Als erstes würde ich mal schauen, ob die PB Leitungen ordentlich verlegt und angeschlossen sind.
Laufen sie parallel mit Motorkabeln?
Ist die Erdung nach den Vorgaben ausgeführt?
Stimmt die Anzahl der Teilnehmer in einem Sequent?
Passen Leitungslänge und Busgeschwindigkeit zusammen?
Kann man nachvollziehen, was in der Anlage passiert zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn der PB ausfällt.

Es gibt auch Firmen, die bieten Messungen in Profibusnetzen an. Ob dies billiger kommt, als selbst ein Messgerät zu kaufen, musst Du schauen


----------



## Sockenralf (24 September 2012)

Hallo,

die Klassiker schon geprüft:
wie schon geschrieben die Einstellungen und die Verlegung
Endwiderstände?
Stecker mal alle geöffnet?
Wie ist denn der Aufbau? Sind da ET200S dabei? Welcher Ausgabestand?


MfG


----------



## IFATD (24 September 2012)

Ist es der Profibus? Ich würde erstmal versuchen die doch etwas betagte Firmware V2.1.8 auf den letzten Stand zu bringen, um die Firmwarebugs auszuschliessen. (V2.6.10) Danach die Anlage weiter beobachten.


----------



## Vik (25 September 2012)

Danke für die Schnelle Rückmeldung Jungs. Ich werde die von euch vorgeschlagen Punkte überprüfen und die Firmware updaten. Es ist nicht das erste mal das wir einen Sporadischen PB-Fehler hatten. Die Kollegen haben damals in einen abgehenden Strang einen Repeater eingebaut seitdem hatten wir keine Probleme, bis jetzt. So sieht der Aufbau ausLC 317-2DP 2AJ10:	6FC5 317-2AJ10-1AB0 / V2.1IM 360 :		6ES7 360-3AA00-0AA0S7 FM-NCU:	FM NCUMeine Firma wird einen Diagnose Set von Indu-sol kaufen, den gibst aber erst in einen Monat. Habe mich noch mit der Siemens Freeware Amprolyzer beschäftigt. Hat bisher nicht viel gebracht, konnte  mit den ausgelesenen PB Protokollen nicht viel anfangen.….


----------



## Vik (26 September 2012)

Ereignis 7 von 10: Ereignis-ID 16# A146
Kein Eintrag in Textdatenbasis. Hex-Werte werdenangezeigt.
Ereignis-ID:16# A146
OB: 16#01
PK: 16#01
DatID 1/2: 16# 59  C9
Zusatzinfo1 / 2 / 3: 16# 3812  0000 0018
kommendes Ereignis
09:50:54:234  23.09.12

Wie wird derartige Fehlermeldung Decodiert?


----------



## M-Ott (26 September 2012)

Diese Ereignisse sind wahrscheinlich keine "Siemens-Standard-Ereignisse" und damit auch nicht der Busausfall, alle Siemens-Standard-Ereignisse haben eigentlich einen Klartext dabei.
Ist an der Steuerung ungewöhnliche Fremdhardware verbaut? Dann solltest Du mal deren Hersteller konsultieren, ansonsten beim Siemens-Support erfragen, was diese Ereignis-ID bedeutet.
Findest Du den Busausfall im Diagnosepuffer? Vielleicht findest Du da auch nähere Informationen dazu.
Ansonsten könntest Du als vorläufige Maßnahme die Geschwindigkeit des Profibus heruntersetzen, eventuell kannst Du noch die Leitungen durchmessen. Hier kannst Du eine Anleitung herunterladen (in den Installationsrichtlinien):
http://www.profibus.com/community/regional-pi-associations/germany-new/downloads/


----------



## MSB (26 September 2012)

Also laut Siemens Handbuch ist die Ereignisklasse "Axyz" "freie Anwenderereignisse" sprich Ereignisse die innerhalb des Anwenderprogramms generiert werden.
Sprich jetzt mal ganz oberflächlich betrachtet kann das alles mögliche bedeuten, diese Ereignisse werden aber mit dem SFC52 generiert.

Insofern wenn du keine weiteren Auffälligkeiten findest wird es sich hier wohl zunächst mal um kein Bus-Problem handeln.

Hier der Link zum Handbuch:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1214574
Kapitel 34

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## dr.pfb (30 September 2012)

Immer auch mal die Stromversorgung pruefen.


----------

